# Summer kidding should be over



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Unless I have a surprise, our summer kidding is over!
Calypso - single doe kid
Clara - twin doe kids
Bonnie - twin doe kids

Bonnie is a FF. She isn't a big fan of letting the babies nurse and was engorged this morning so I milked her out and fed them. Hopefully now that she's not bursting at the seams with milk she'll do better.
Calypso is a milking machine! With only her single, I've been milking her once a day and getting 4 lbs out of her. I got 2 lbs out of Bonnie just to ease her up but didn't strip her since she has babies to help with that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Cute cute!


----------



## Jrtluvr03 (Mar 18, 2018)

They’re adorable my girl just had twin does this evening


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Five does - what a great way to end the kidding season!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

No kidding! Haha, what a bad pun.
We still have 2 Boer does due late August early September. I also got a Boer doe from a friend that is bred and can go any time. She's just commercial, nice though, and older and she isn't what he wants for his program, she's bred to his beautiful dappled buck.

We are keeping back the black and white paint doe, Calypso's baby, and probably the tan one. It looks like the tan one is polled. I disbudded everyone else the other day and couldn't find any nubs on her, and her hair pattern on her head is different. So she got skipped on the burning.

All the babies are unhappy with me as we tattooed herd prefix right after disbudding. I haven't numbered them yet.

We weren't going to retain 2 Nubian does, but I lost the aunt to the brown one and the badger faced twins to pneumonia yesterday. Not sure why since she was vaccinated, but she went downhill within a matter of a couple of hours. Sad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry you lost her.


----------

